
InfluxCloud: Managed InfluxDB Clusters and Grafana on AWS - pauldix
https://influxdata.com/blog/announcing-influxcloud-fully-managed-influxdb-clusters-on-aws/
======
ramanathanrv
I was expecting this for a while now. But the pricing part isn't very clear.
Is it $149 per instance or for the solution itself? Could be better if the
article elaborates more on this.

~~~
sickeythecat
Check out:
[https://cloud.influxdata.com/users/sign_up](https://cloud.influxdata.com/users/sign_up)
you can adjust the configuration to suit your needs and the pricing moves up
or down accordingly.

